# my new 1985 15 ft boston whaler center console



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

You are a lucky guy. I've had 5 Whalers and they are great boats, the 15' is possibly the best of all. Enjoy.


----------



## rodriguezraul27 (Aug 20, 2011)

i will get some pictures up real soon im getting her wet today ;D ;D ;D ;D heading threw the icw in miami north to hallover.


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

make sure you check out the Whaler nuts on whalercentral(dot)com and continuouswave(dot)com actually a wealth of information and photos of classic (like yours) Whalers.

Enjoy. ;D


----------



## rodriguezraul27 (Aug 20, 2011)

here are some pictures of the whaler!!!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

How funny, I just parked the exact same boat in my backyard a couple weeks ago. 1 owner with Yamaha 70.

Nice boat.


----------



## rodriguezraul27 (Aug 20, 2011)

nice!!! how fast do you go with the yami 70 ??? im doing 34mph trimed out at 4500 rpm by myself


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

That's a great looking boat. 

Steve


----------



## rodriguezraul27 (Aug 20, 2011)

thank you i cannot be happier with it!!! handles the chop real nice and gets into the flats as well. since im in miami i like a boat that i can run threw key biscayne at 30 mph with out a problem and the whaler gets the job done!!! were do you fish out of??


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Last fall I was running 54 with three people in the boat in Estero Bay. It is not much faster with only one person because of the hull design. Maybe 4 mph faster. On the best day I never had it over 60.

In reality, I think I would rather have the 50. If I have the hp available, I'm going to use it.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice rig. I had an '87 with the same 50 and it did 40+. Maybe you need a different prop?


----------



## rodriguezraul27 (Aug 20, 2011)

yes i do need another prop!!! althought if i do 4500 all day i wont be stressing my motor


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> yes i do need another prop!!! althought if i do 4500 all day i wont be stressing my motor


I'd assume that motor should to running in the 5000 to 6000 rpm range to get it's full potential. Then closer to the rev limiter(around 200rpms less) would be optimum. 
Some mechanics say you're not doing it good if you're under where it should be at WOT.
Get them RPM's up. 


Also, I'm not a mechanic. I'm just stating what mechanics have told me.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I am, and yes it is bad. It will put too much stress on the wristpins. Especially on a small motor. (compared to a v6)


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> I am, and yes it is bad. It will put too much stress on the wristpins. Especially on a small motor. (compared to a v6)


Is the present set up bad? Lower RPM's causing the stress?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

4500 rpm trimmed out is pretty low. While its still in the manufactures range (4500-5500) its really low. And honestly a waste of otherwise useable power, speed, and efficency. I would go down probably 3 pitch sizes. Depending on if the engine is to low and needs to be raised, which could also be a big factor.


----------

